# Vape shops in Stilbaai



## Snape of Vape (27/12/18)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a vape shop in Stilbaai or Hartenbos area? Want to get some juice and also need some kanthal and cotton.

I'd appreciate any recommendations. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (27/12/18)

Snape of Vape said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a vape shop in Stilbaai or Hartenbos area? Want to get some juice and also need some kanthal and cotton.
> 
> ...





Snape of Vape said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a vape shop in Stilbaai or Hartenbos area? Want to get some juice and also need some kanthal and cotton.
> 
> ...


Best bet is in George Captains Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/18)

Snape of Vape said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a vape shop in Stilbaai or Hartenbos area? Want to get some juice and also need some kanthal and cotton.
> 
> ...


There's a garage in Kelvinia on the N2 that sells Twisp juices and Cues/pods they might have some other brands,not sure.Total garage if I remember correct with a OK mini mart attached. They might have something you can use if you don't come right in Stillbaai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Snape of Vape said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a vape shop in Stilbaai or Hartenbos area? Want to get some juice and also need some kanthal and cotton.
> 
> ...



Nice to hear from you again @Snape of Vape 
I assume you visiting the land from up there in Hogwartz 
Hope you get sorted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/12/18)

Silver said:


> Nice to hear from you again @Snape of Vape
> I assume you visiting the land from up there in Hogwartz
> Hope you get sorted


Thanks Silver, it's good to be back. Hope things are still going well. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (27/12/18)

Thanks @Resistance and @Dolfie I will try those options. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/18)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks Silver, it's good to be back. Hope things are still going well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



All ok thanks
We soldier on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/18)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @Resistance and @Dolfie I will try those options.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You shouldn't miss the turn. It's the first stop on the N2 in Kalvinia as you enter the Dorp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DJ Fog (31/12/18)

Stilbaai has a great Vape Shop - Fogging Amazing. It's right next to Nedbank Across Engen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

